

Make Something 40% of Your Customers Must Have - aandon
http://breckyunits.com/make_something_40_of_your_customers_must_have

======
CapitalistCartr
Nice ideas,but he conflates 'must have' with 'wants'. I learned many years
ago, working for 7-11, that selling what people wants is way better than
selling necessities. People will nickel and dime you for every percent of
margin on necessities, but will happily pay silly margins on wants.

------
johnrob
I think I prefer "make something at least someone loves". That's more accurate
because if 1 or more users love your product, you can get to 40% by getting
rid of enough users who don't love it.

------
nkohari
Shouldn't 100% of your customers be disappointed if your product went away?
Otherwise, why are they customers in the first place?

------
inboulder
"make something lots of people want to pay money for"

~~~
theli0nheart
or "make something not that many people want to pay lots of money for"

------
omouse
_Only when you hit that 40% number(or something in that range)_

93.5% of bloggers make up bullshit statistics. 84.8% of people use statistics
to obfuscate and distract people from the fact that they don't know wtf
they're talking about.

~~~
breck
Read the Sean Ellis article.

Although he says it's a ballpark number, he based it on hard data from many
companies(I believe ~150) that's he worked with.

Just curious, are you an actuary?

------
nick007
just curious, what was the site you sold?

~~~
wmblaettler
I too would like to hear more about the aforementioned site. I skimmed the
article but section #3 caught my eye as I was hoping for more details on your
success.

